

Ask HN: What's your favorite HTML Web presentation tool? - finin

What's the best system for creating and doing presentations on the Web in HTML?  The W3C's Slidy is one possibility, but there are others: S5, crunchy, latex beamer, etc.  What do you like?
======
apgwoz
I used Slidy this past week. I needed to show some code examples, and it
worked out well. However, I spent a lot of time customizing the look of it. I
didn't look for "themes," before hand and ending up wasting a ton of time
hacking CSS to get it to look the way I wanted it to.

------
yan
<http://280slides.com>

